# Prices



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Most of you guys may have seen this site already. Study the page for links in your area. Question, what is a three string bale? http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/lswfeedseed.pdf


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

A bale with 3 Strings LOL.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Hugh said:


> Most of you guys may have seen this site already. Study the page for links in your area. Question, what is a three string bale? http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/lswfeedseed.pdf


In short a 15x22x40-48 inch bale or for more info see this thread. http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/23862-finally-took-the-leap-and-bought-a-new-3-tie-baler/. 3 string bales are popular on the west coast and I guess according to that thread a pocket of Louisiana.

Also the USDA is missing the mark for Northeast Colorado alfalfa for big bales. Must be a typo. The small squares about right to a little high.


----------

